# I guess I suck for having an 8 string...



## ashea66 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ive been catching a bit of bullshit for buying an rg2228 lately. I assure you, nothing that anybody says will make me trade this guitar for anything. I am actually in love with it haha. But seriously, has anyone else been taked down because of our purchase? i know that were all supposed to be in "djent" bands because of it...


----------



## AySay (Apr 5, 2011)

A musician criticizing another musician for choosing to play an instrument that simply expands his range without any negative aspects is DUMB AS A FUCKING SACK OF ROCKS COATED IN SHIT DIPPED IN SARAH PALINS BLOOD.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah 8-strings suck, why did you waste your money on that thing?


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 5, 2011)

That's&#8230; quite descriptive there, AySay.


----------



## devolutionary (Apr 5, 2011)

Fuck 'em. Truly, anybody who holds your choice in a fucking instrument against you is a dropkick anyway. It's the reason for the choice, not the instrument itself, that matters more. If you bought an 8 because you like the instrument, then congratulations! The job of your instrument is complete. 

I can understand annoyance at the 8-string wagonjumpers that exist, but that doesn't validate boorish shit like that, as I think most of us will agree.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 5, 2011)

I've been warming up to the RG2228 lately. I would tune it up to A# or even G#.


----------



## eclipsex1 (Apr 5, 2011)

There will always be people like that, no matter what the subject at hand may be. You just have to ignore it, or one up them. And you have an eight string. You've already one-upped them.


----------



## Dark_Matter (Apr 5, 2011)

AySay said:


> A musician criticizing another musician for choosing to play an instrument that simply expands his range without any negative aspects isn't a musician at all.



Fixed.


----------



## powergroover (Apr 5, 2011)

i get a lot of reactions like that, even with a 7's 
people thinks i must be an uber shredder just because i play 7's
while in truth . . . . . i wish i could shred


----------



## Curt (Apr 5, 2011)

I catch that shit about 7's as well as when I talk about wanting an 8. lol

it's always the same thing... 

"if you need more than 6 strings you suck"
I also catch that with lower tunings in general..
"if you use lower than Eb tuning you just suck"

Personally I like 7's because I can play in B and still have the full range of a standard tuned 6 + the extra notes. People around here don't realize that unlike some bands, I look at the 7 as extra notes, not just "zomg lower = teh br00talz"


----------



## Aerospace274 (Apr 5, 2011)

You know what you can do to stop people from thinking you're in a band that focuses on one single technique? (a la djent) Prove them wrong!  Do some 8 string arpeggios or sweep through every string, something that's not open F#! I think I get more use out of my 8 on a clean setting than with gain or distortion, lol.

If you can show people that you don't suck, they'll stop thinking so. Out class them! Also I've never actually been discriminated against for my 8. People kind of look at me funny til they ask me what it is but people around here don't seem to mind too much, haha lucky me. I think it's wrong that people seem to judge others for their choice of instrument but by picking up the 8(or 8+), we all kinda turned into a minority. We're not real well represented in the music scene yet. Gonna have to go through the same shit that 7 strings went through back in the day I'd imagine.


----------



## Haunted (Apr 5, 2011)

I get the opposite response from musicians and people generally....
its like: WOW! an 8 string? really? I have to see\hear\play that shit


----------



## Curt (Apr 5, 2011)

As for me, I live in the middle of hicktown kansas, it's hard to convince people that the extra strings aren't useless. lol 


I usually have done a jam with a band around here where I used my 7 for clean two handed tapping kind of stuff, some still seem to pull the whole "leave the low end to the bassist" kind of attitude with me. lol


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 5, 2011)

Meh... Play what you like. A lot of the time ppl see it and they immediately want to ask shit like "Well what do you use the extra strings for?" and if they heard you play w/o having seen your instrument a lot of the time they wouldn't know the difference.

I say fuck 'em...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 5, 2011)

Dark_Matter said:


> Fixed.



Nah, his was way better. He came back through time and fixed yours.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 5, 2011)

Aerospace274 said:


> You know what you can do to stop people from thinking you're in a band that focuses on one single technique? (a la djent) Prove them wrong!  Do some 8 string arpeggios or sweep through every string, something that's not open F#! I think I get more use out of my 8 on a clean setting than with gain or distortion, lol.


 
This 100%...

This is exactly what I've been doing since I got my 8. So much fun! 

And I find that since I don't spam the low string ppl tend to want to hear you play it more... What the hell?


----------



## Dark_Matter (Apr 5, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Nah, his was way better. He came back through time and fixed yours.



OSHI-


----------



## jymellis (Apr 5, 2011)

i just got an 8 string. but then again. im known for slappin down bitches that talk shit


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 5, 2011)

^ What 8 did YOU get?


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 5, 2011)

When I brought my 2228 into Elderly instruments (prick-town central) the only comments were,

"Holy shit!"

I think that was out of shock rather than distaste.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 5, 2011)

Funniest comment I've heard so far is... "Is that a bass?"


----------



## Ishan (Apr 5, 2011)

Funniest comment I got was : "How many string is there on a guitar? Yours looks weird.".
When I bring it to try gears in shops I usualy get the : " wowww! WTH is that thing??!??" or the "8 strings? That's stupid!". Either way, I don't really care 
I got the "leave it to the bass player" once but well, I'm the bass player in my band  using an 8 string as a bass is fun.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 5, 2011)

^ Someone at work told me that the other day... "Just get a bass if you want low notes..." What if I want to play (or write) music that requires the range of both instruments without having to seek out extra ppl? I then went on to tell him that I have 2 basses... Both of which have 5 strings... "You're a massachist..."

Oh... Well okay then. 

Wanting more ranges doesn't really change what the instrument is, per se.


----------



## mountainjam (Apr 5, 2011)

I can't believe any respectable musician would talk Shit on an 8, only losers that can't play worth a Damn on their sixer. Im currently waiting for my rga8 which is on backorder, and everyone I've talked to has just given me the wow factor, nothing negative.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Apr 5, 2011)

My friend gave me shit for buying a 7. He said why don't you just tune your 6 lower. I just shook my head and said you are missing the point...


----------



## saovi (Apr 5, 2011)

Point is, who are they to tell you what you can do with your creative vision and sound anyway? Get completely awesome with your 8 string, wood shed it extensively, and forget about small minded chaps who put it down who can neither break out of the 80s or understand why ERGs are important to today's music.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 5, 2011)

This whole thing kind of reminds me of Spinal Tap...

"Why don't you just make 10 louder?"

Granted... His mod actually has less of a point to it than extending an instrument's range.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Apr 5, 2011)

I used to get shit on my 6 for strapping my guitar too high, at a show some guy was badgering me during setup LOWER YOUR GUITAR DUDE, DUDE LOWER YOUR FUCKING GUITAR WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU.

So I turned around and shredded in his face and he shut up. 

I also get a ton of people going wtf  when I whip out my pendulum since its a 7 string, multiscale, and tuned down a minor third to G#/Ab standard. My lessons teacher won't let me use it because it confuses him too much  

I know this one kid who's always coming up to me going *hey hey can you like tune my guitar to F standard?* thinking hes being clever and funny and that the statements ridiculous, and I'm always just like *yeah thats not even a problem but its gonna sound like shit on your 24 3/4" scale*


----------



## Kali Yuga (Apr 5, 2011)

Actually, most people seem to think it's bizarre and interesting around here. The tech I go to is an old bluegrass dude that takes care of my 7s and overly metal gear, and when I showed it to him he chuckled and said he wasn't surprised that I would buy something like that.


----------



## Vidge (Apr 5, 2011)

For myself, I have yet to even own a 7 let alone an 8. I just personally think I have more to accomplish on the 6 before adding another string to the mix. But ive been glancing at some 7's for my next guitar...

I will admit, I think its silly for a newbie guitarist to own anything more than a sixer for starters. The guitar is a complex instrument. Its not like piano where there are 12 keys and then they repeat. Once you learn a chord and scale, your good! You dont have to go through the trouble of learning all the different patterns and variations as you do with guitar. So for a newbie to add one or two more strings before getting a good understanding of the guitar neck with a sixer, just seems a little useless and will probably cause more confusion than necessary. Trying to run before you even know how to walk sorta thing.


----------



## Ntbillie (Apr 5, 2011)

I bought a 7 string, and our Rhythm guitarist made a comment: 'You can barely play the six string..why buy a Seven?' Soo I left the Band and started a solo project.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Apr 5, 2011)

You are severely oversimplifying the piano.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Apr 5, 2011)

cwhitey2 said:


> My friend gave me shit for buying a 7. He said why don't you just tune your 6 lower. I just shook my head and said you are missing the point...


 


Same here, they just don't get it because that is just as bad as tuning a 7 to 8 string tunings.
It's all about the tone.


----------



## saovi (Apr 5, 2011)

Ntbillie said:


> I bought a 7 string, and our Rhythm guitarist made a comment: 'You can barely play the six string..why buy a Seven?' Soo I left the Band and started a solo project.



Just getting a 7 or 8 doesn't automatically make you a better guitarist. But it does open up more options unavailable to 6 alone. 

Your old rhythm guitarist may not be trying to give you an actual insult but a heads up to improve - not a very tactful way to do it though. I've said this once here but I think the best option all the way around is to woodshed the heck out your 7 or 8 so there is no question as to its possibilities and your own mastery of it.


----------



## stevo1 (Apr 5, 2011)

i'm getting mega disrespect for an 8 and, i haven't even gotten mine yet! every one is hating on the idea.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Apr 5, 2011)

Greetings fellow RG2228 user! I have come from the planet Marklar, where all 8 string players come from. We are completely separate from the human beings on this planet; most cannot comprehend our greater range on our instruments! I see that you have dealt with the subspecies of this planet they call Earth, you know, the ones who cannot understand our motives. They are quite redundant. Once, one of them came up to me and said "You've got too many strings on that there guitar, mister. Do you just play the lowest open string?" To which I replied with LASERS MOTHERFUCKER, HOW DO YOU LIKE THEM?

And then I vaporized him.

Feels good man.


----------



## Vidge (Apr 5, 2011)

Kali Yuga said:


> You are severely oversimplifying the piano.


Im not saying piano is easy to play or anything, but In the context in which I was talking, learning a C chord on piano is quite straight forward compared to learning the vast amount of variations of a C chord on guitar, etc.

So the point was, that learning all those variations and scale patterns is quite time consuming... for a 6 string. Let alone adding a 7th or an 8th.


----------



## saovi (Apr 5, 2011)

Vidge said:


> For myself, I have yet to even own a 7 let alone an 8. I just personally think I have more to accomplish on the 6 before adding another string to the mix. But ive been glancing at some 7's for my next guitar...
> 
> I will admit, I think its silly for a newbie guitarist to own anything more than a sixer for starters. The guitar is a complex instrument. Its not like piano where there are 12 keys and then they repeat. Once you learn a chord and scale, your good! You dont have to go through the trouble of learning all the different patterns and variations as you do with guitar. So for a newbie to add one or two more strings before getting a good understanding of the guitar neck with a sixer, just seems a little useless and will probably cause more confusion than necessary. Trying to run before you even know how to walk sorta thing.




Wow not only are ERG disrespected but keyboard players as well?   I play keyboards also along with 6 & 8 string guitar and I think your analogy is a bit of an oversimplification. On keys its not a matter of just 12 notes in a scale also but 12 keys with entirely different patterns each time you modulate. Modulation is cake on a guitar by comparison - like the key of F# to the key of G or Ab. But there are different patterns on a guitar that can do essentially the same thing so that is different. 

I think if you're starting out, a 6 is a good foundation to have. When you're ready to expand to 7 or 8, you have that foundation to build on by including the lower voicing.


----------



## Jarabowa (Apr 5, 2011)

AySay said:


> A musician criticizing another musician for choosing to play an instrument that simply expands his range without any negative aspects is DUMB AS A FUCKING SACK OF ROCKS COATED IN SHIT DIPPED IN SARAH PALINS BLOOD.



I think I love you.


----------



## DrOctavion (Apr 5, 2011)

think you feel bad? wait until you get a nine string... i cant even swim in public anymore.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Apr 6, 2011)

i live in east TX which is like country music central  surprisingly the folks at my local music store were rather receptive when i brought my 8 up there to show them. the only real negative comment i got was from a guy i used to be in a band with who is quite a snobbish prick about a lot of things, so id expect nothing less from him.


----------



## Imperius (Apr 6, 2011)

I think some people are simply intimidated by the thought of playing ERGs so their only response is negativity. I don't even have an eight string yet, but I know that when I do get it, that I'll have a 6, a 7 and an 8 all in one package. The naysayers can suck it.


----------



## neozeke (Apr 6, 2011)

HEATHENS! Those aren't guitars BAH you kids and your Joe Vai's and your Jent mocha shredders. I'm going into my van to listen to Led Zepplin and smoke pot. 


Well, that's my experience at least................


----------



## Dayn (Apr 6, 2011)

They're just jealous that the RG2228 does six-strings better than their six-strings can. The extra two strings just rubs in extra salt.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Apr 6, 2011)

Vidge said:


> Trying to run before you even know how to walk sorta thing.



I tend to disagree.

If anything I'd say its more confusing to be accustomed to nothing but a 6 and then pick up a 7 and have this string you don't know what to do with as opposed to having had all the additional information all at once. Which really isn't much extra info considering that if your on a 7 your low B will mimic your high B as far as fret positions are concerned.

But starting on a 6 and learning that up and down and backwards along the fretboard and then throwing a whole extra string into the equation gets confusing just because your soooo used to looking at 6 strings that looking at 7 just hurts your brain. 

Take my instructor, he teaches theory in college has his whole fretboard memorized and everything else under the sun you could think of but gets confused every time I bring in my 7 string for a lesson because hes not used to having an extra string.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 6, 2011)

I've gotten odd reactions and I don't even have one yet. Me and an old buddy of mine (with whom I've been jawing about gear and GAS for a decade now) were chatting a couple of weeks ago, and I expressed my desire to get an 8. The convo went something like this:

Me: I've been wanting an 8 string lately.
Him: Uh... what for?
Me: Remember how I got my 7 because I wanted to add range without losing any?
Him: I guess so...
Me: Well, that, but... again.
Him: Oh.


----------



## arsonist (Apr 6, 2011)

Thread #34029 about "why do people think that I suck for playing an 8-string".
What the fuck is wrong with you people?
Why on earth would you even give two fucks about this? This shit is fucking preschool-grade nonsense!!!!!!! That's about the time that one has to learn to not even _hear _insults hurled at them which are based on ignorance and stupid bullshit. 
Everyone whining about this: man the fuck up and stop worrying about bullshit insults and malignant criticism from ignorance!! Learn this for your ENTIRE life and stop giving a fuck if someone gives you shit for something as trivial as a fucking instrument!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


goddamn!!!


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 6, 2011)

^^^ Geez. Someone having a bad day?  LOL. 


Rev.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 6, 2011)

Vidge said:


> Im not saying piano is easy to play or anything, but In the context in which I was talking, learning a C chord on piano is quite straight forward compared to learning the vast amount of variations of a C chord on guitar, etc.
> 
> So the point was, that learning all those variations and scale patterns is quite time consuming... for a 6 string. Let alone adding a 7th or an 8th.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 6, 2011)

arsonist said:


> Thread #34029 about "why do people think that I suck for playing an 8-string".
> What the fuck is wrong with you people?
> Why on earth would you even give two fucks about this? This shit is fucking preschool-grade nonsense!!!!!!! That's about the time that one has to learn to not even _hear _insults hurled at them which are based on ignorance and stupid bullshit.
> Everyone whining about this: man the fuck up and stop worrying about bullshit insults and malignant criticism from ignorance!! Learn this for your ENTIRE life and stop giving a fuck if someone gives you shit for something as trivial as a fucking instrument!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 
Didn't we just have a thread on man periods the other day? Homeboy must have missed the memo...


----------



## ra1der2 (Apr 6, 2011)

But........ these go to eleven!


----------



## mre5150 (Apr 6, 2011)

7's n 8's are fucking klr, there are so many capabilities added once you add the strings. Idiots stuck in their hate shell are just pissed they still can't figure the first 6 out.


----------



## mre5150 (Apr 6, 2011)

I hate how people try to wrap themselves around an instrument like its something they can really just master before upgrading. Thats fucking stupid. Same rules apply to the eight. A newb starting on a 7 or 8 will fucking kill a newb starting on a 6. Intervals and understanding theory didnt go anywhere. Has anyone notice after a long session with an eight, how insanely easy it is to scatter about the 6?


----------



## Origin (Apr 6, 2011)

Wait. Wait wait wait WAIT. Wait.

There are a large percentage of musicians that are close-minded, traditionalist fucking idiots and complete assholes to everyone that isn't like them?!

HOLD THE GODDAMN PHONE!

Yeah, don't listen to them, they're worthless people.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 6, 2011)

mre5150 said:


> I hate how people try to wrap themselves around an instrument like its something they can really just master before upgrading. Thats fucking stupid. Same rules apply to the eight. A newb starting on a 7 or 8 will fucking kill a newb starting on a 6. Intervals and understanding theory didnt go anywhere. Has anyone notice after a long session with an eight, how insanely easy it is to scatter about the 6?


 
Every time I pick my 6 back up I think... Now why was that so hard before? 

Then I find myself missing the range...


----------



## Vidge (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I tend to disagree.
> 
> If anything I'd say its more confusing to be accustomed to nothing but a 6 and then pick up a 7 and have this string you don't know what to do with as opposed to having had all the additional information all at once. Which really isn't much extra info considering that if your on a 7 your low B will mimic your high B as far as fret positions are concerned.
> 
> ...



I suppose we'll just have to agree to disagree. I would think that learning 6 string patterns/variations first, and then add strings later, would be much easier, faster, and more efficient than learning 7 or 8 strings all at once.

Because like you said, once you add the 7th low B string, it follows the same patterns as the high B string... and you already know the B string patterns anyway because you started with a sixer to begin with


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 6, 2011)

Vidge said:


> I suppose we'll just have to agree to disagree. I would think that learning 6 string patterns/variations first, and then add strings later, would be much easier, faster, and more efficient than learning 7 or 8 strings all at once.
> 
> Because like you said, once you add the 7th low B string, it follows the same patterns as the high B string... and you already know the B string patterns anyway because you started with a sixer to begin with


 
But the patterns don't change as you move the to the other strings... Even in odd tunings if you play the scales all the way up one string the patterns repeat CONSTANTLY and all that really changes is how much you have to change is how much you move our hand linearly if you decide to play the same scale across several strings.

I see it like this.

If you start off looking at the whole picture, focusing on smaller parts of it is easier than starting off zoomed in and trying to still take in the whole thing. 

Obviously there is no set number of strings that will equal the "total picture" but hopefully you get what I'm saying.

Furthermore, your point about the low B... Well, was there one? The point ppl who play 7 and 8 string guitars are trying to get across is that they enjoy the EXTENDED RANGE. There are SEVERAL B's along your fretboard if you'd venture to look for them. The only way to get THAT low B is to buy a 7+ stringed guitar or downtune a 6 and forfeit the upper range.


----------



## arsonist (Apr 6, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Didn't we just have a thread on man periods the other day? Homeboy must have missed the memo...



didn't we just have 5000 threads with this same bullshit question & answers?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 6, 2011)

arsonist said:


> didn't we just have 5000 threads with this same bullshit question & answers?


 
The point was that you need to calm down.


----------



## Vidge (Apr 6, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> If you start off looking at the whole picture, focusing on smaller parts of it is easier than starting off zoomed in and trying to still take in the whole thing.



Fair enough.



Konfyouzd said:


> Furthermore, your point about the low B... Well, was there one? The point ppl who play 7 and 8 string guitars are trying to get across is that they enjoy the EXTENDED RANGE. There are SEVERAL B's along your fretboard if you'd venture to look for them. The only way to get THAT low B is to buy a 7+ stringed guitar or downtune a 6 and forfeit the upper range.


Im not criticizing extended range guitars, dont get me wrong. But does a newbie guitars even comprehend the extended range? How does a newbie guitarist "enjoy" the extended range when he doesnt even know what to do with a sixer yet. 

But, as you said, if their desire is to begin with is a 7 or an 8 (probably due to their favorite musician playing one) they may as well start out viewing the "whole picture" since they would get an extended range guitar in the future anyway. Lets just hope they dont bite off more than they can chew, as my original point. Obviously a sixer is much less intimidating to learn than a 7 or 8.

I suppose you could argue that every sixer guitarist out there more than likely didnt start out playing with only 2 strings strung and then added strings once they were comfortable; But they focused on bits and pieces first and then expanded to other strings and positions when comfortable.


----------



## Asrial (Apr 6, 2011)

I get shitz everytime I show my *seven* to some new rock-fans.
"You play death metal of doom?" "B equals death!"
The shit?




I let them play off their totally memorized 5-notes-a-second scale shred and just nod while I work silently on writing riffs.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 6, 2011)

Vidge said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> 
> Im not criticizing extended range guitars, dont get me wrong. But does a newbie guitars even comprehend the extended range? How does a newbie guitarist "enjoy" the extended range when he doesnt even know what to do with a sixer yet.
> ...



There's really no difference. Someone learning piano usually starts out on an 88 key right? Why start them out on a mini 30 key keyboard when there's that much more range that they can learn and apply themselves to.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 6, 2011)

Vidge said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> 
> Im not criticizing extended range guitars, dont get me wrong. But does a newbie guitars even comprehend the extended range? How does a newbie guitarist "enjoy" the extended range when he doesnt even know what to do with a sixer yet.
> ...


 
I see what you're saying and I think it all comes back to how you view it. If a newb learns on a 7 or 8 string guitar then they wouldn't know any different so they don't really view it as an "extended" range. 

I've never taken musical lessons in which it was explained to me why my instrument had the range it did nor have I ever been told that my instrument was limited to a particular range. The only limits we set are in our mind.

Now, coming from the mind set that guitars should have 6 strings and nothing more "Why does that guitar have so many strings?" is a valid quetion. However, if the convention was to put only 2 strings on a guitar ppl would make 6 out to be ridiculous as well. It's simply different from what the observer is used to...? 

EDIT: +1 to CooleyJr...


----------



## Murmel (Apr 6, 2011)

I get some crap for playing 7s, it was pretty much only in the beginning, now people don't really care. Sometimes they go like "hey, 7 string? What do you use the lowest string for?". I just tell them I require it for some music I play, and that I just enjoy having it for noodling around and all the extra possibilites.
I've never gotten mad at anyone for it, at least I haven't showed it, I get a bit irritated at times though, but I keep calm because I know people would think I'm the biggest douche bag ever if I got mad 

The extra attention is fun too, if it's positive that is.
There's a guitarist in a local prog-rock band that came up to me while practicing my home work on a bench by my locker and got really stoked for seeing a 7, because pretty much no one plays them around here, neither does he 
^ happened kind of recently too, last friday actually 

But yeah, I can imagine people "hating" even more on 8 strings, I personally would never use the 8th string, but I can see how some people do, and it's really cool when you use it for other stuff than just chugging.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah my friend started bass a few months back and I got him to start out on a 5 string instead of a 4 string because personally a 4 string feels extremely limited to me. 

The one and ONLY complaint hes had about it so far is that he has to pay for a 5th string when he buys packs so its more expensive to restring. Beyond that he liked the fact that when I was teaching him things I would go:

"hey instead of going all the way down there you can just grab the note up here on the lower string, which you wouldn't have been able to do on a 4 string"

etc, etc


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> 4 string feels extremely limited to me.


 
Don't let Wooten, Stu Hamm or Flea hear you talking like that... 

Yea I know Wooten owns a 5 but I very rarely see him on that thing.

But the stuff you're saying about grabbing the same notes elsewhere... DEFINITELY helpful (for me) on bass. I think I find it more useful on bass than guitar a lot of the time.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 6, 2011)

The thing I like about 8s are the fact that you can play a 4 octave run in 1 position instead of having to go all over the place to achieve the same thing.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 6, 2011)

Konfyouzd has 5 octaves... 

My range is bigger than yours!!!!  




























































... By like 2 notes...


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 6, 2011)

I have 5 octaves but if I feel like bending my high Ab up a whole step, then I have like.. more!


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Apr 6, 2011)

Curt said:


> I catch that shit about 7's as well as when I talk about wanting an 8. lol
> 
> it's always the same thing...
> 
> ...



I find that 7s rock because some of the stuff (particular intervals played harmonically) just aren't possible or don't sound as good when played on a six string


----------



## arsonist (Apr 6, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> The point was that you need to calm down.



My point was that you and everyone else is repeating the same bullshit over and over again on a bi-weekly basis


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 6, 2011)

arsonist said:


> My point was that you and everyone else is repeating the same bullshit over and over again on a bi-weekly basis



Such is life.

EDIT: Oh yeah.. Calm down.


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 6, 2011)

arsonist said:


> My point was that you and everyone else is repeating the same bullshit over and over again on a bi-weekly basis



How about stop trolling? If you don't like this thread or this forum move on.  


Rev.


----------



## caskettheclown (Apr 6, 2011)

The only reason I would bash you is if you bought it as a peice of furniture and never used it.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Apr 6, 2011)

Lol I didn't even read that arsonists guys original post in here that people are talking about. I saw it and eyeballed several words and was like "oh hes just bitching not worth reading" but had no idea he was bitching about the thread xD

Wow thats cute.


----------



## EvisceralVision (Apr 10, 2011)

seriously?dude there's lots of people that use 8's.....not just Djent musicians....Charlie Hunter being one of them.....i agree with alot of people and say if you want an 8....use an 8....i think all musicians should be fluent in all aspects of their chosen axe......rock on and post pics man


----------



## Qweklain (Apr 10, 2011)

The thing is most people just look at the extra string as an extra string being lower. They do not realize you really are only gaining an extra 5 lower notes, if you use a traditional tuning method that is. 

Most people are just so molded into following what is popular and is done by the masses that when something new and less common comes around they freak out and just write it off as unnecessary or weird. Just know that by expanding your range and opening your choices means are thinking outside the box more than their close-minded asses. Like someone else said, fuck em'.


----------



## Explorer (Apr 10, 2011)

I want to address a mistaken point which was raised earlier in this thread.

The idea was brought up that piano only has 12 patterns to worry about, and that guitar has many more.

I remember learning guitar, and there were two areas I learned: things which took advantage of open strings, and things which were free of those open strings. 

If I learned a scale starting at the fifth fret, I could instantly slide it down a fret, and know that pattern for the scale a half step flat. I could slide it up and down the fretboard, and apply it to all the keys.

If one is arguing that the modes are all different... then on keyboard, the same thing happens.

On keyboard, you have to learn the scale patterns for all the keys, even though the octaves of those scales are identical. 

On guitar, you have to learn the scale patterns for one key, even though the patterns of all the keys are identical. 

Similarly, once one learns barre chords, one can move them up and down the fretboard. 

(Even if one talks about more than simple chords, Most guitarists may know the barre chords for common extensions using only the E and A forms, which then give the full 12 keys very easily.)

Whoever is suggesting that it's harder to learn one over the other isn't familiar with piano and guitar pedagogy, or with both instruments, in more than an superficial way. That's revealed by the lack of understanding regarding chords and scales on both instruments, and the parallels of such.


----------



## Aurochs34 (Apr 10, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> ... "You're a massachist..."





maybe he's right!!!


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 10, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Whoever is suggesting that it's harder to learn one over the other isn't familiar with piano and guitar pedagogy, or with both instruments, in more than an superficial way. That's revealed by the lack of understanding regarding chords and scales on both instruments, and the parallels of such.



It's harder to play piano because you need to play 2 parts simultaneously, plus working the pedals. Classical guitar does some similar things (as do various other guitarists outside of classical), but it's just not physically possible to play things that are as complicated on a guitar as what can be done on piano. It's for that reason that I wish I'd started playing piano as a kid


----------



## BR10N (Apr 10, 2011)

I've heard people say, " 8 strings?!? That's 2 strings too many!"
And each time, I just congratulate them for counting correctly.


----------



## Matti_Ice (Apr 11, 2011)

That is dumb as hell but I know your pain. When I was in high school there was some dumb ass christian band whose guitarist was a brown nosing piece of crap. Me and him were considered 2 of the most well known guitarists at the school but for some reason everyone always compared us and tried to make us into a rivalry. Honestly yes he was better than me, but he would always give me shit about my 7 string. Sorry bro, but I don't care if you know the Go To Hell scale, there are simply things I can do that you can't because I'm open to an extended range instrument. I've been in several bands with guitarists that hate 7 or 8 stringers and I think its because they usually can't do what I can even though they are at a higher skill level. Just consider yourself a better musician than them because your not scared to go outside the box


----------



## Themadcow (Apr 11, 2011)

Matti_Ice said:


> That is dumb as hell but I know your pain. When I was in high school there was some dumb ass christian band whose guitarist was a brown nosing piece of crap. Me and him were considered 2 of the most well known guitarists at the school but for some reason everyone always compared us and tried to make us into a rivalry. Honestly yes he was better than me, but he would always give me shit about my 7 string. Sorry bro, but I don't care if you know the Go To Hell scale, there are simply things I can do that you can't because I'm open to an extended range instrument. I've been in several bands with guitarists that hate 7 or 8 stringers and I think its because they usually can't do what I can even though they are at a higher skill level. Just consider yourself a better musician than them because your not scared to go outside the box




While I'll agree with you on the thinking outside the box theory, I also understand somewhat the other side of the argument. I have been playing for 20 years, and It honestly pisses me off when I hear someone ask "how do I get the brutal Djent's on the 8 string?"

Maybe it's because my generation of guitar players didn't have the internet when we started playing, but it seems to me that if you want to get good, you should crawl before you walk. I'm not sure I would recommend someone who has been playing for a year go buy and 8 string, when there is no way they have mastered the fundamentals of the 6.

Not a knock on the 8 string at all, I have a build thread on here for an 8 I'm building, I just think there are too many guys out there like Dino that never learned how to play a 6, but guys are worshiping them.


----------



## Shadowspecced (Apr 11, 2011)

I won't play an 8 simply because I've never liked the sounds I've heard come from the low G ever. But it really isn't a reason to criticize, and if you like it, more power to ya!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 11, 2011)

Themadcow said:


> I just think there are too many guys out there like Dino that never learned how to play a 6, but guys are worshiping them.


 
Whoa, whoa, whoa...


Whoa.







That'd warrant a neg rep if I didn't think neg repping was so childish.


----------



## Themadcow (Apr 11, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa...
> 
> 
> Whoa.
> ...



Go ahead and add the negative rep, I'll still sleep at night, and Dino still won't need an 8 string


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 11, 2011)

Themadcow said:


> Go ahead and add the negative rep, I'll still sleep at night, and Dino still won't need an 8 string


 
Not needing an 8 and not knowing how to play a 6 are two different animals.


----------



## Themadcow (Apr 11, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Not needing an 8 and not knowing how to play a 6 are two different animals.



Well i am sorry if I offended you. I guess our definitions of knowing how to play are 2 different things.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 11, 2011)

Themadcow said:


> Well i am sorry if I offended you. I guess our definitions of knowing how to play are 2 different things.


 
Nah, no offense taken.

And yes, clearly.


----------



## Matti_Ice (Apr 11, 2011)

Themadcow said:


> While I'll agree with you on the thinking outside the box theory, I also understand somewhat the other side of the argument. I have been playing for 20 years, and It honestly pisses me off when I hear someone ask "how do I get the brutal Djent's on the 8 string?"
> 
> Maybe it's because my generation of guitar players didn't have the internet when we started playing, but it seems to me that if you want to get good, you should crawl before you walk. I'm not sure I would recommend someone who has been playing for a year go buy and 8 string, when there is no way they have mastered the fundamentals of the 6.
> 
> Not a knock on the 8 string at all, I have a build thread on here for an 8 I'm building, I just think there are too many guys out there like Dino that never learned how to play a 6, but guys are worshiping them.


 
I understand that, but who honestly can say that this guy hasn't mastered the 6 yanno what I mean? I get where you are coming from though. I personally advocate starting out on what you want to stay on. Personally I played a 6 string for maybe 6 hours, then I got a cheap ass 7 string for Xmas and thats where I stayed.

Oh and I sort of know what you mean about Dino man. I'm not knocking him as a musician AT ALL and not saying I could play circles around him but he honestly hasn't done a whole lot I like. Not saying I jus won't listen to it, but I maybe 25% agree with you.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Apr 11, 2011)

Fuck the people who tell you what guitar to play. Play what you love, and stick with it. Without that you wouldn't be the player you are. I love Schecters, but if some one plays ibby I'm not going to hammer them for it just because I don't like it. I used to get so much heat for owning a 7 ( Wish I never sold it ), you don't realize how many more tonal options you had with 7+ until you don't have them , and man does it suck.


----------



## Themadcow (Apr 11, 2011)

Matti_Ice said:


> I understand that, but who honestly can say that this guy hasn't mastered the 6 yanno what I mean? I get where you are coming from though. I personally advocate starting out on what you want to stay on. Personally I played a 6 string for maybe 6 hours, then I got a cheap ass 7 string for Xmas and thats where I stayed.
> 
> Oh and I sort of know what you mean about Dino man. I'm not knocking him as a musician AT ALL and not saying I could play circles around him but he honestly hasn't done a whole lot I like. Not saying I jus won't listen to it, but I maybe 25% agree with you.



Well, 25% is better than nothing I suppose. All know is that when I was learning how to play, just being able to belt out some fast notes on the low e wasn't good enough to warrant any kind of praise. 

Don't get me wrong here, I like all kinds of music. But some people write good songs, and some people are good musicians. I loved digimortal, heavy as fuck, but it doesn't change the fact that a 14 year old with 6 months of practice could play anything on that album.


----------



## Matti_Ice (Apr 12, 2011)

Themadcow said:


> Well, 25% is better than nothing I suppose. All know is that when I was learning how to play, just being able to belt out some fast notes on the low e wasn't good enough to warrant any kind of praise.
> 
> Don't get me wrong here, I like all kinds of music. But some people write good songs, and some people are good musicians. I loved digimortal, heavy as fuck, but it doesn't change the fact that a 14 year old with 6 months of practice could play anything on that album.


 
haha true. Whats odd is I, the metal head, cannot stand Divine Heresy while my friends (rap, pop rock) absolutely love em


----------



## Sy01 (Apr 30, 2011)

Most of the stuff I write is a kind of mixing pot of groovy riffs and electro-rock. I really hate elitism in music, because, at the end of the day, it's not how fast or how well you play; it's WHAT you play. I love using the lower strings (tuned D# G# D# G# on the lower 4) for heavy, groovy riffs; but I decided to get an 8 string so that I could have the upper range if I really wanted it. I usually don't go much lower than the 7th string (G#) anyway; and the higher strings are standard, but half a step down. It means I can play all the chords I learned from playing 6 strings without having to transpose, and still play the low end as well.

I'm intending on taking my guitar to get a setup, but from what I hear, I'll be getting some shit for it. That is not really what I'm worried about; it's mostly whether or not the luthier will be competent enough not to break the extremely fragile bridge which the RGA8 is now infamous for.


----------



## Rick (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah, CLEARLY, Dino doesn't know how to play a 6 string. 

So do all guitar players who don't pull off sweeping arpeggios in every single song not know how to play a guitar? They're just notes, who gives a shit how many fucking strings they are? I didn't know the law clearly states you must "master" the 6 string before you can move on to a guitar with an extra string or two on it. Give me a fucking break.


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 30, 2011)

Rick said:


> Yeah, CLEARLY, Dino doesn't know how to play a 6 string.
> 
> So do all guitar players who don't pull off sweeping arpeggios in every single song not know how to play a guitar? They're just notes, who gives a shit how many fucking strings they are? I didn't know the law clearly states you must "master" the 6 string before you can move on to a guitar with an extra string or two on it. Give me a fucking break.



The definition of mastering the instrument is a pompous too, no?(Directed at Matti but following up on what you said) I have never heard of a guitarist who thought he could not improve himself. This leads to, no one has ever masterred guitar. If you think you have masterred your instrument, that is explored every possibility, can use every technique and understand every application it can provide I salute you.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 30, 2011)

^Shawn Lane.


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Apr 30, 2011)

i use to get that every time my old boss and i were talking guitars. he was stubborn to even understand that benefits to having the extra string(s). not haveing to swithch hand positions, new chords and inversions, nothing i tried to convince him with he would accept. 

some people are just stuck with the mentality that the old way of doing things is the only way of doing things. im suprized they don't have a horse and buggy too.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2011)

Rick said:


> Yeah, CLEARLY, Dino doesn't know how to play a 6 string.
> 
> So do all guitar players who don't pull off sweeping arpeggios in every single song not know how to play a guitar? They're just notes, who gives a shit how many fucking strings they are? I didn't know the law clearly states you must "master" the 6 string before you can move on to a guitar with an extra string or two on it. Give me a fucking break.



FUUUUUCCCCK!!! Quotation marks!!!!  

I agree with Rick.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 30, 2011)

Here's the thing about Dino. He's a more rhythm oriented guitarist no? The reason he has 7s and 8s, is so he can hit those lower notes, but still have his high notes for when he wants to use them yes? Just because someone decides to strictly play rhythm, doesn't mean they shouldn't a guitar with more than 6 strings. That's a ridiculous thing to say.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes... Rhythm guitarists can still utilize the treble strings.


----------



## Baldi (Apr 30, 2011)

There is a certain stigma attached to 8-strings because NEARLY all 8-string guitarists use the same basic formula, AKA Djent! ...There's more to 8 strings than Djent!!! Prove them wrong - it's potentially such a versatile instrument, USE IT!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2011)

Ppl djent 6s and 7s too... 
But yea... the 8th string guitarist thing is sad, but it isn't hurting anyone...


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 30, 2011)

As someone has in their sig.. "I'm an 8 string guitarist, not an 8th string guitarist."
I live by that. Instead of tuning down to low F# for UBER BROOTZ DJENTORZ.. I use it to extend my lead lines and chording. I agree though.. People use 8s for djent for the most part, but they don't even THINK about looking for other ways to apply them musically.


----------



## saovi (Apr 30, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> As someone has in their sig.. "I'm an 8 string guitarist, not an 8th string guitarist."



Yeah exactly! Those are the guys who would do better with a 2-string guitar - would save them the trouble when they want to change strings too and would stop giving 8 string guitarists a bad name.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Apr 30, 2011)

Who cares how someone plays their instrument? I've heard music that sounds better played on two strings than douchebags who constantly wank on all of them. If you don't like something, don't listen to it, but because they choose to play differently than you doesn't make them worse or better musicians.


----------



## leandroab (Apr 30, 2011)

Whatever, I could "djent" on a 1 string banana ukulele if I wanted too...

8 strings = extended range...

That's it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2011)

^ We still goin' GC lootin'?


----------



## leandroab (May 1, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ We still goin' GC lootin'?



Hells Yeah son!


----------



## Hollowway (May 1, 2011)

Top 10 responses if someone says, "8 strings?! Why do you need so many? That's stupid!" 

1) Guitars are based on lutes from the last couple of centuries, most of which had more than 6 strings, so the 6 stringed guitar is really the musical anomaly.
2) Oh, I know, that's exactly what my banjo player keeps telling me about my 6 string guitars!
3) Oh, I know, my bass player keeps telling me that about my sixxers.
4) Yeah, I have 8 strings, but I only play notes A through F, so we're about equally limited.
5) No no, in my band it's ok, because I get to use extra strings, but my drummer only gets a bass drum and a snare, so it still balances out.
6) I'm not from around here. You guys still play six strings?

Help me finish it, give me 5 more...


----------



## CooleyJr (May 1, 2011)

^ I come from the future where we use more strings for our far more advanced music you inferior creatures can't comprehend in this primitive time.


----------



## stuglue (May 1, 2011)

When I first heard about 8 string guitars I thought it was a low B plus a high A string, any of you 8 string owners tried that setup? I can imagine having a high A would allow for some interesting chord voicings.


----------



## 5656130 (May 1, 2011)

stuglue said:


> When I first heard about 8 string guitars I thought it was a low B plus a high A string, any of you 8 string owners tried that setup? I can imagine having a high A would allow for some interesting chord voicings.



Lots of people do that but you need a fanned fret guitar and a light gauge to achieve it.


----------



## Dayn (May 1, 2011)

8) Wait, they have six-string guitars? How is that tuned?


----------



## spyderbreed (May 1, 2011)

most important: its YOUR instrument, if u feel like needing the strings to do whats in your head, go for it.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (May 1, 2011)

Just play music  I got a lot of heat for playing 7 strings but i really don't care anymore 


If you're happy doing it then do it and if your friends are the ones doing it then they are not your friends. 


As for the Dino thing, He's famous are you?


----------



## Diggy (May 1, 2011)

Should 6 string players be criticized by 4 string bass players now? ridiculous!


----------



## saovi (May 1, 2011)

Kali Yuga said:


> Who cares how someone plays their instrument? I've heard music that sounds better played on two strings than douchebags who constantly wank on all of them. If you don't like something, don't listen to it, but because they choose to play differently than you doesn't make them worse or better musicians.



Seriously, chill out bro. The first guitar I ever played had one string on it. Graduated to two strings - amazing what you can do with that. I've been playing over 22 years and choose to use all eight strings on an eight string guitar. But your comparing of guitarists who choose to use all 8 strings (instead of just two) to douchebags is a bit of stretch. And by the way, if you're referring to me, that's somewhat of a personal attack. But whatever dude, peace out.


----------



## Kali Yuga (May 1, 2011)

You should learn to read before posting on the internet. If you took something, that's your own fault.


----------



## KINGTHEBEAST (May 1, 2011)

i say if you use only the 7th and 8th for lower playing ,go play bass........


----------



## Diggy (May 1, 2011)

I say F it.. play however many strings u want to..just OWN those strings.


----------



## Aerospace274 (May 1, 2011)

Really it's the 6 stringers that use two strings. "Check my pedal points bro!" 
If they ever give me shit for playing more strings than them, I just say something like "Extended range. Me > You." Haha, I saw somewhere that someone said "My skill needed more strings." I think that's a good one if people are ever talking you down about it.
Really though, everything ELSE about guitar is personal preference so why should how many strings you have be any different you know?
I never really catch shit for it because I don't really prove those stereotypes correct in the first place. I don't djent and I sure as hell don't live off my Bb and F (Sometimes even G and low D) strings. I just use the notes when they could help the piece I'm writing. Like my sig says. 
EDIT: Lol, neg repped for defending a minority group and having a sense of humor! I see how you guys roll! :O


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 1, 2011)

My reaction when someone shows me a 2228 is FUCK YOU I HAVEN'T GOT ONE YET.


----------



## CooleyJr (May 1, 2011)

stuglue said:


> When I first heard about 8 string guitars I thought it was a low B plus a high A string, any of you 8 string owners tried that setup? I can imagine having a high A would allow for some interesting chord voicings.



I tune from Bb to Ab. My fanned 8 is from 25.5" to 27". A longer scale isn't actually NEEDED for the lower strings though. A 25.5" 8 is really all that's needed.


----------



## Demiurge (May 1, 2011)

Aerospace274 said:


> Really it's the 6 stringers that use two strings. "Check my pedal points bro!"
> If they ever give me shit for playing more strings than them, I just say something like "Extended range. Me > You." Haha, I saw somewhere that someone said "My skill needed more strings." I think that's a good one if people are ever talking you down about it.



Well, I don't think anyone wins the argument when one person's weapon is an appeal to traditionalism and the other person's is an appeal to elitism.

The music should matter first and foremost, as fun as talking shop about how it's made should be. Anyone who attempts to make a musical judgment based on non-musical things (like the appearance or features of a musical instrument) is a weenie.


----------



## Aerospace274 (May 1, 2011)

Demiurge said:


> Well, I don't think anyone wins the argument when one person's weapon is an appeal to traditionalism and the other person's is an appeal to elitism.


Haha, yeah. Excellent argument there. I wasn't really being serious, just joking around a little. People tend to act like adding a string or two makes it a whole different world or something. I was just writing a song yesterday and talking to my buddy over Facebook about it and all he had to say was "You're wasting your time. I don't have a 7th string, go work on your song." From a guy who's tuned to A# F A# D# G C. My 7th is A# lol. As though they aren't totally the same notes. /sigh 
Oh well!


----------



## Kali Yuga (May 2, 2011)

Also, most Meshuggah riffs only use the top three strings (except for leads), and if they hadn't popularized 8-string guitars, most of you wouldn't own them today. Go tell Thorendaal that he should be playing bass or go back to 6-strings. The music as a complete package is what should be considered, not how many strings are implemented.


----------



## SirMyghin (May 2, 2011)

Kali Yuga said:


> Also, most Meshuggah riffs only use the top three strings (except for leads), and if they hadn't popularized 8-string guitars, most of you wouldn't own them today. Go tell Thorendaal that he should be playing bass or go back to 6-strings. The music as a complete package is what should be considered, not how many strings are implemented.



Those are the bottom 3 strings


----------



## Kali Yuga (May 2, 2011)

You know what I meant.


----------



## From 7 to 8 (May 3, 2011)

Aerospace274 said:


> Haha, I saw somewhere that someone said "My skill needed more strings." I think that's a good one if people are ever talking you down about it.
> EDIT: Lol, neg repped for defending a minority group and having a sense of humor! I see how you guys roll! :O


 I got your back brother.


----------



## VinnyLemieux (May 4, 2011)

Its so hilarious how this growing fad is looked down upon by so many but yet so many people are dying to get their hands on one....thats like everything else these days....


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 4, 2011)

Kali Yuga said:


> Also, most Meshuggah riffs only use the top three strings (except for leads), and if they hadn't popularized 8-string guitars, most of you wouldn't own them today. Go tell Thorendaal that he should be playing bass or go back to 6-strings. The music as a complete package is what should be considered, not how many strings are implemented.


Meshuggah had actually considered using basses before someone suggested 8 string guitars with a low F.


----------



## Kemono (May 5, 2011)

ashea66 said:


> Ive been catching a bit of bullshit for buying an rg2228 lately. I assure you, nothing that anybody says will make me trade this guitar for anything. I am actually in love with it haha. But seriously, has anyone else been taked down because of our purchase? i know that were all supposed to be in "djent" bands because of it...


Upload some audio or YT clips of you playing it. Proof's in the pudding.


----------



## Ginsu (May 5, 2011)

I started on seven strings, since I played piano first, and figured "hmm. 6 strings isn't gonna have a lot of range. Let's try seven! Maybe then I won't miss out on so many notes!" Then about three hours after I bought it, I realized I only had five more notes. -_- But hey. I can djent on it. XD (I hope nobody shoots me for that.)


----------



## JosephAOI (May 24, 2011)

I'm currently a 6 string player only because of the fact that I'm a cash deprived teenage musician but I get a lot of shit when I talk about 8's with my friends at school. You wouldn't believe people's expressions when I showed off my amazing mockup/design for a fanned fret 11 string 
Seriously though, fuck 'em. I always thought the 'underground scene' was supposed to be something different from what the norm liked or accepted. Why care what these close-minded people think when I doubt some of them haven't experimented into even 6 string down-tuned territory? We're musicians, dammit. Innovation and experimentation is what keeps this form of art alive.


----------



## sage (May 25, 2011)

If I wait until I master every possible aspect of a 6 string guitar before I move on to a 7, master every aspect of that, and then move onto an 8, I will be 97 and everyone will be playing the Oscar Meyer Weiner jingle on 12 string Chapman Sticks like in "Demolition Man."

I got into 8 string guitars to have the extended range of notes and the additional chord shape options. I find myself exploring more on the 8, writing more, learning new techniques and it's affecting my playing in a positive manner. I don't find myself chugging away on the low E very often. OK. Sometimes.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 29, 2011)

*Whoa... Epic time travel thread read fail...*


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 29, 2011)

VinnyLemieux said:


> Its so hilarious how this growing fad is looked down upon by so many but yet so many people are dying to get their hands on one....thats like everything else these days....


 
I get annoyed at people who do things simply to be trendy, but I don't really get annoyed so much at the trends themselves as they tend to bring some cool shit with them when they come along.


----------



## unclejemima218 (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't know why ANYbody would rag on you for buying an 8. Especially that one. I've wanted an RG2228 since they first came out, never even seen one in real life. I ENVY YOU!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 29, 2011)

unclejemima218 said:


> I don't know why ANYbody would rag on you for buying an 8. Especially that one. I've wanted an RG2228 since they first came out, never even seen one in real life. I ENVY YOU!


 
*Clears throat*

<Singing>Hater's gon' haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaate</Singing>


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Jul 31, 2011)

one of my mates dosn't like 8 strings but he siad he'd think someone playing an 8 string is very good guitarist. ive yet to have shit for playing either my 7 nor my 8 in collage. when i wnet for my audtion foe the mussic course the people seemed intrested in my 8 string. they asked what wouls u use an 8 string for and i just siad 'i tune it to a drop tuning (drop D#) nd so i can add the bass notes to a E/E minor shape chord'. but ive never had soemone say 'leave it to the bass' 'u suck cause you play an 8' nothing negative atall. just ignore them becasue theyre envyus of you're skill.


----------



## Adari (Jul 31, 2011)

welsh_7stinger said:


> one of my mates dosn't like 8 strings but he siad he'd think someone playing an 8 string is very good guitarist. ive yet to have shit for playing either my 7 nor my 8 in collage. when i wnet for my audtion foe the mussic course the people seemed intrested in my 8 string. they asked what wouls u use an 8 string for and i just siad 'i tune it to a drop tuning (drop D#) nd so i can add the bass notes to a E/E minor shape chord'. but ive never had soemone say 'leave it to the bass' 'u suck cause you play an 8' nothing negative atall. just ignore them becasue theyre envyus of you're skill.


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Jul 31, 2011)

i dont have spell check on my computer. and im shit at spelling in genrel.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 31, 2011)

You know what I do to people who take the piss out of my having an 8? I punch their mother in the cunt so they can't breed anymore ignorant children.


----------



## Guamskyy (Jul 31, 2011)

The people that usually make fun of people having 7 + stringed guitars are the kids that only play breakdowns and hate chords, scoop their mids, have their gain, treble, AND bass at 9, and think they are the shit for playing in a dropped tuning. AKA the ignorant kids.

In the wise words of Drake, "And I'm only getting older, somebody should've told ya, I'm on one. Fuck it I'm on one(8 string)." 

But seriously, just improve your techniques on an ERG, and sooner or later, haters gonna like


----------



## Oceans (Jul 31, 2011)

Hell if you don't want it give it me!


----------



## jdpogan (Aug 1, 2011)

I dislike the notion that any owner of an ERG must play "djent", which is now apparently a genre rather than an onomatopoeia? Anyways, I have an 8, and fairly often use all 8 strings simultaneously or in conjunction with one another to create bass-lead riffs. Check out my band Iodine Sky to see how we utilize our ERG's.
Iodine Sky | Facebook


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Aug 5, 2011)

Closed minded people will never enjoy new and fun things. They fear what they don't understand.


----------

